# disbudding



## dwbonfire (Sep 25, 2012)

my little doe kid was born 18 days ago, just now do i feel her horns coming thru so i am trying to research all about disbudding. i would like for her to be my sons goat and 4h project so id rather she had no horns for safety. is she too old to disbud now? i know the process is not a nice one, and i am trying to find someone who will do it for me that knows what they are doing. is there any reasons this is not a good idea to do?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2012)

The process really isn't that bad. They start screaming the moment someone holds them still, so although I'm sure it's not a nice feeling, most of the screaming comes from them being restrained.  She'll be fine the minute after she's done.  If her horn buds are just starting to come through, now would be a good time to get it done.  Good luck finding someone.    If you're near MD I can do it.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 25, 2012)

i wish i lived closer to ya! thanks for the offer..

i actually called my vet just to see if they knew anyone who might do it, and they dont really work on goats too much but one of the vets will do it tomorrow for me. she had to double check the price but they said shouldnt be more than $75.. i wasnt expecting to pay that much :/ i thought like $25 would take care of it. her little horn buds are tiny so i dont see it taking much time or effort at all to do it. does that sound like a fair price?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 25, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> i wish i lived closer to ya! thanks for the offer..
> 
> i actually called my vet just to see if they knew anyone who might do it, and they dont really work on goats too much but one of the vets will do it tomorrow for me. she had to double check the price but they said shouldnt be more than $75.. i wasnt expecting to pay that much :/ i thought like $25 would take care of it. her little horn buds are tiny so i dont see it taking much time or effort at all to do it. does that sound like a fair price?


It sounds pretty high, but if you have to use the vet I guess you don't have much of a choice. Try calling the Extension Office (for 4-H) and ask if there are any 4-H people near you who could do it.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I learned how to do it myself, I paid a breeder $20 to do it.  Look for someone in your area who raises goats and disbuds and I bet they would do it for you cheaper.  I would also ask how many goats the vet has disbudded, I have seen a lot come back and grow scurs from the vet office doing it since they don't see a lot of goats and don't have a lot of experience.  Your best bet would be a goat person.   The vet is also a good choice but that is a bit pricey.    It just scares me when they say they "don't really work on goats too much", makes you wonder how many disbuddings they have done, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 25, 2012)

The vet my breeder used charged $10 per goat. Do you live near any Veterinary School? I know they are rare...less than one per State. If you are some lucky ones, call them up. Usually they are also a teaching hospital so they could do it for a very reasonable price. Can you find some breeders in your area and see if they would or who they know can do it too.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 25, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> my little doe kid was born 18 days ago, just now do i feel her horns coming thru so i am trying to research all about disbudding. i would like for her to be my sons goat and 4h project so id rather she had no horns for safety. is she too old to disbud now? i know the process is not a nice one, and i am trying to find someone who will do it for me that knows what they are doing. is there any reasons this is not a good idea to do?


If you want her to be a 4H project for your son, most likely she will have to be disbudded - they normally don't allow horned goats.  If you are just now feeling the horn buds - now is the time to do it, the earlier the better provided an experienced person is doing it.  The price you were given seem quite high, experienced goat breeders or goat mentors would likely do it for much less, or show you how to do it on her for nothing.  Where are you - you might get offers of help if you gave an idea.


----------



## lilhill (Sep 26, 2012)

The Vet price seems quite high.  If you are close to me, I would be happy to disbud her for you and show you how to do it.  No charge.  I am sure if there are any goat breeders near you they also would be happy to help you.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks all for your input and offers  love byh so much!

i called the extension office and got the phone number of a vet whos a little further north of me but shes known to be more of the livestock vet around. works on goats, sheep, cows, horses and pigs. which is great to know since i have all those things 
she was worried about the kid being 18 days old, but i truly think her horns are so so tiny we went ahead to make the appointment for tomorrow afternoon. and she only charges $15!! much better than $75!! phew! and as mentioned, i will feel better because i believe she does this more than the other vet so she has more experience with it.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 26, 2012)

It is much easier then you think I have been disbudding since I was 11 yo. I have heard the vets around here charge $75 to disbud or castrate a goat kid I have been doing it for people for $10.
If you are just now feeling the horn buds then now is the time to get them done if you use a disbudding iron then be sure to shave the top of the head first cuts down on the smoky smell that scares most people


----------



## Bedste (Sep 26, 2012)

my vet charges $25 per goat and this includes knocking them out for the procedure and tetanus shots


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 27, 2012)

today is the big day for the little gal.. i hadnt thought if she should get a tetanus shot afterwards? i will be sure to ask the vet if she doesnt say so. ill let yall know how it goes!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 27, 2012)

Ditto Hickoryneck!!

Shaving the head where the buds are not only stops with the smell, you can see the buds more clearly, therefore you are more accurate when you position the iron.

I still don't like to do it, but with a good iron, and a disbudding box it can be done with a minium of distress to the disbudding person and the goat.

She needs a CD & T shot.  We ususally give one before we disbud.  A booster three weeks later.


DonnaBelle


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 27, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Ditto Hickoryneck!!
> 
> Shaving the head where the buds are not only stops with the smell, you can see the buds more clearly, therefore you are more accurate when you position the iron.
> 
> ...


can i get that vaccine at tractor supply? i will ask the vet to give her one today while im there but then i can do the booster myself. thanks for that info


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2012)

Was the doe vaccinated a month prior to kidding?  It wouldn't hurt for her to have one if not. It's usually not a high risk for tetanus since the wound is cauterized, but if she hasn't had one at all it wouldn't be  bad idea to give her one.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 27, 2012)

no, she wasnt vaccinated.. so the doe could potentially get tetanus from the kids wound? sorry that might sound dumb im just a little confused lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 27, 2012)

No, sorry I confused you. I meant if the doe wasn't vaccinated prior to kidding, her kid needs one.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 27, 2012)

If your doe wasn't vaccinated in the past year, it wouldn't be a bad idea to give her one when you buy some to do the kid's booster in 3 weeks.     I have had no trouble finding CD&T vaccine at all the farm stores.  I always have a bottle in my fridge so I have it whenever one needs a booster shot or their yearly ones.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks guys! i asked the vet about it while i was there and she told me i might as well wait until she is 2 months old, then booster once after that. if i gave her the vaccine today id have to booster twice. so i decided to wait. she also told me to give mom one too because she hasnt had one since i got her, over a year ago. and she also told me to vaccinate my sheep. so i learned thats an important thing to do for all of them and will be going to get it all this weekend.

the baby did good for the disbudding process, of course she cried some but as soon as she took the iron off she stopped, so it was clear theres not alot of pain afterwards. she showed me a good way to hold them if i dont have any help, and was real informative on the technique so i think in the future i will get an iron and attempt it myself. she told me some triple antibiotic ointment would be ok to put on the spots, but i dont have any of that around so would wound-kote be ok? that purple stuff.. or maybe even to dab with witch hazel?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2012)

You don't even have to put anything on it at all.  

And I disagree with the vet about the vaccine. She will need an extra booster, but that is cheap insurance. It's safer to give her one now so she's covered.  I wait until 8 weeks to vaccinate my kids and lambs, BUT their dams have all been vaccinated a month prior.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> You don't even have to put anything on it at all.
> 
> And I disagree with the vet about the vaccine. She will need an extra booster, but that is cheap insurance. It's safer to give her one now so she's covered.  I wait until 8 weeks to vaccinate my kids and lambs, BUT their dams have all been vaccinated a month prior.


ok, i agree with you as well. was kind of second guessing waiting myself, just thought since she had the disbudding done especially that she should probably have one now. im going to get it and give it to her today, and mom too. thanks 

ETA: is the CD/T vaccine the same stuff i would give my sheep? or are they different? just looked on TS website and saw a vial that said for goats, so not sure i can use it on my sheep? lalala  i hope i dont sound too dumb


----------



## daisychick (Sep 29, 2012)

Just looked at my bottle in the fridge and it says, CD&T vaccine for cattle, sheep and goats.       When you go to get it just read the label and make sure it says the same as mine did.    The dose is 2 cc no matter their age or weight.   Also make sure you are getting the vaccine and not the anti-toxin, they look very similar.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 29, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Just looked at my bottle in the fridge and it says, CD&T vaccine for cattle, sheep and goats.       When you go to get it just read the label and make sure it says the same as mine did.    The dose is 2 cc no matter their age or weight.   Also make sure you are getting the vaccine and not the anti-toxin, they look very similar.


x2 You want the toxoid, not the anti toxin. 

We've actually got to do our yearly booster for our herd. We've been meaning to do it the past few weekends but not gotten to it yet. Guess we'll see if we get time to do it this weekend.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 29, 2012)

oh im glad you specified for the toxoid not the anti toxin, i would have been in the store looking at them like 
thanks!


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 29, 2012)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> oh im glad you specified for the toxoid not the anti toxin, i would have been in the store looking at them like
> thanks!


I'll make it even easier for you this http://www.tractorsupply.com/goat-vac-cdt-10-dose-20-ml-durvet-vaccine-2200313 is what you should be looking for. At least this is what I have here. The people with one that covers goats, sheep and cattle may have something different. LIke this one http://www.tractorsupply.com/bar-vac-cd-t-10-dose-50-ml-boehringer-ingelheim-cattle-vaccine-2216259.


----------



## Marianne (Sep 29, 2012)

While we are on the topic of disbudding and there are lots of experienced responders, my husband and I are going to take on that job in the spring.  Easy to say...probably not so easy to do.  What is the diameter/size of the tip that you use?  I'm thinking the 1/2" would be the way to go for full-sized goats, but there is also a 3/8" available (perhaps for the mini varieties).


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't get the small tip---I am KICKING myself for getting it.  I have NDs and the larger size would have definitely helped us to burn more efficiently and effectively.


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 30, 2012)

I found the process to be not nearly as traumatic (for me) as I thought it was going to be.


Now for a question:   We did my buckling at 4 or so days old. He was born 7/18. If he were going to get scurs, would be be able to tell by now??
How big would they be? There are some rough points back there, but nothing larger then a pencil eraser.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 30, 2012)

> Don't get the small tip---I am KICKING myself for getting it.  I have NDs and the larger size would have definitely helped us to burn more efficiently and effectively.


I got the small tipped one for pigmy/nigerian and had to reorder the larger one too. The smaller one really seemed like it fit well on the little ND babies but it didn't burn enough. Then when I bought my buckling, he was already getting scurs and I needed the larger one to try and correct that.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 1, 2012)

here is a pic of her a couple days after. the purple is from blu kote.. the vet told me the caps would fall off soon but they havent yet, its been 4 days. is this normal? she got good copper rings around both so as far as ive read and been told she burned them enough.

glenmar- i agree, wasnt as bad as i thought. i was a little worried how stressed she did get during the restraint because she was fighting so much her tongue got a little purple, kind of like when a child has a tantrum so hard they lose their breath!! yikes. but nothing that shook me, i will attempt it myself next year if i end up having more goat kids.

ETA: i vaccinated her and mom for CDT saturday, and will booster in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 1, 2012)

The caps dry up and fall off. For my boy it took a 
few weeks for them to fall off.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 2, 2012)

It does take a while for the scabs to fall off.  Sometimes they rub them off too soon and they will bleed, that freaked me out for sure, but then will scab over again.  I think they may be itchy and that's why they rub on them.  Looks like a really good job.


----------

